# Cat has High Liver Enzymes



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking for support as I am upset. I took my Caroline to vet as she was eating her dry food whole. She had stopped eating wet food for a day. I normally do not feed dry. Her teeth have always been sensitive. She has had bad gum disease as a rescue. She had dental in February. Her estimated age now is 6. I asked the vet to do bloodwork. It was sent out as it was cheaper. The vet said her teeth look bad again, tartar, gum disease, etc, but she does not want to do another dental so soon. Caroline was prescribed Clindamycin twice a day which the vet said I could mix her in food. She has been doing good with that. 

Today the vet called to say her liver enzymes are elevated, and that there could have been a problem with a sample at the lab. The vet asked if I could bring Caroline back in 2 weeks for a recheck. Vet is supposed to email me lab results.

Caroline came from a hoarding situation - 100 cats, a lady lived in a condemned building. Caroline was treated for bartonella. A lot of the other cats in the house had black teeth that needed to be pulled. Caroline survived with all of hers as she was young but still with problems.

Caroline won't let me brush her teeth or her fur  She needs a lioncut every year because she turns into a giant pouf ball.

Please send positive thoughts and/or prayers that she will be ok. I am a worried mom.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

How does a cat get high chlolesterol as well?

*1024 Total Protein​*​​7.7 5.2 8.8 *I*​*
1001 Albumin​*​​3.2 2.5 3.9 *I*​*
1047 Globulin​*​​4.5 2.3 5.3 *I*​*
860 Albumin/Globulin Ratio​*​​0.7 .35 1.5 *I*​*
1006 AST (SGOT)​*​​139 10 100 H *I *H​
*1003 ALT (SGPT)​*​​218 10 100 H *I *H​
*1002 Alk Phosphatase​*​​58 6 102 *I*​*
1007 Total Bilirubin​*​​0.2 .1 .4 *I*​*
1009 Urea Nitrogen​*​​22 14 36 *I*​*
1016 Creatinine​*​​1.4 .6 2.4 *I*​*
859 BUN/Creatinine Ratio​*​​16 4 33 *I*​*
1021 Phosphorus​*​​4.0 2.4 8.2 *I*​*
1018 Glucose​*​​112 64 170 *I*​*
1010 Calcium​*​​9.3 8.2 10.8 *I*​*
1059 Sodium​*​​148 145 158 *I*​*
1060 Potassium​*​​4.4 3.4 5.6 *I*​*
1050 Na/K Ratio​*​​34 *I*​*
1011 Chloride​*​​114 104 128 *I*​*
1012 Cholesterol​*​​280 75 220 H *I *H​
*1014 CPK *84 56 529 *I
*


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Elevated AST and ALT are likely to indicate a liver problem of some sort, assuming there was no lab error. It's good that you're having her rechecked in two weeks. In the meantime, keep an eye on her mucous membranes and the whites of her eyes. If they start to take on a yellow tint, get her right back to your vet.

Clindamycin is known to elevate liver enzymes in some animals, and it is not recommended for use in animals with liver dysfunction. If your cat is still taking Clindamycin, I strongly recommend you call your vet and ask about discontinuing that med immediately.

Regarding the elevation in cholesterol ... If you fed your cat within 12 hrs prior to the blood test, the meal alone may have been responsible for the elevation in cholesterol (esp. if you feed a high fat diet). Regardless, 280 is not a significantly high cholesterol value.

Laurie


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for answering Laurie. 

The vet still wants Caroline on Clindamycin for her teeth issues. She only has a few doses left. Caroline did have food before having her blood work.

The white's Caroline's eyes are fine. Since I have had her, Caroline has always had excessive drooling and her nose runs clear sometimes for no reason. 

I insisted on doing bloodwork as it is hard to get her to vet (she goes feral when she sees the carrier and hides). 

I got her in Sept/Aug 2010 and this is her 3rd set of bloodwork. This is the 1st time this has come up.

I love this cat, and she is my cuddler and 'soul'cat. I love my other baby, Mimi, just as much, but Caroline has a different attachment to me.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If she was mine and was showing liver enzyme elevations while on Clindamycin, I would call the vet back, tell her that I had researched the drug online and found that it could adversely affect the liver, and ask her to check her Plumb's manual. 

I would also ask for a specific diagnosis regarding her mouth problem. Is it stomatitis? If so, the only potential cure may be to have all of her teeth removed. Repeated courses of Clindamycin may eventually trash her liver and/or kidneys, and it won't cure stomatitis. It's apparently already negatively impacting her liver.

I know that taking Caroline to the vet is traumatic for her, but since your current vet obviously hasn't been able to successfully resolve her mouth problem, and her current course of treatment may be causing more problems than it's solving, you should seriously consider finding a veterinary dental specialist to take her to. You should be able to find a qualified veterinary dental specialist at your nearest university vet school clinic, or you can find listings of dental specialists at the links below:

AVD Members
AVDC Veterinary Dentist Directory | AVDC - American Veterinary Dental College

Laurie


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

> If she was mine and was showing liver enzyme elevations while on Clindamycin, I would call the vet back, tell her that I had researched the drug online and found that it could adversely affect the liver, and ask her to check her Plumb's manual.


Caroline's bloodwork was from before she was prescribed the antibiotics, but I am going to give the vet a call in the morning.

Thanks Laurie for all your help


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I would take Caroline to a dental specialist in a heartbeat if I could afford it. 
As far as I can tell she does not have any pain. They are just sensitive. She isn't specifically diagnosed with FLORL or stomatitis - none of the cats rescued with her with bad teeth were. We're just being conservative due to the cost.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I can certainly understand cost concerns. Been there, am there. But your vet's "conservative" treatment isn't lowering your cost. It's actually raising it and stretching it out over time ... and it's not curing Caroline's problem. Routine dentals and meds are costly and always pose some risk, and it looks like neither are addressing the underlying issue. The cost of a phone call is all it would take to call a dental specialist and get a quote for a consult and inquire whether any required work could be paid off over time. It wouldn't obligate you in any way, but it would let you know your options.

Here's a quote from _The Pill Bok Guide to Medication for Your Dog and Cat_ regarding Clindamycin:

"Clindamycin should be used with caution in animals with allergic skin disease, liver, or kidney disease. ... Clindamycin may cause elevations in liver enzymes."


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Laurie-
You gave me a lot to think about! I am going to try to call the specialist tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Julie, I'm sorry to hear Caroline is having problems. 
I hope she's feeling better.


----------

